# A deer for dinner on Alpha Centauri?????



## The Purge (Sep 20, 2019)

YouTube does offer up some interesting videos to talk about....Real? PHONY? Found it interesting that the deer didn't run away....of course the CREATURE could have been added later....but

The attack on the UFO was also of interest as have seen very few pictures or video of US firing on THEM?...... Again if real strange.


Need a break from politics everyday.


----------

